# Exploded Views



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just thought those who were into guns and all would like seeing some of these views here of Exploded Shells....

www.urban-armory.com/diagrams/exploded.htm

www.okiegunsmithshop.com/lvl25.html

This is a great site that gives actual data and assesment of military rounds,done by a combat surgeon....

http://web.archive.org/web/20061209060028/http://matrix.dumpshock.com/raygun/basics/pmrb.html


----------

